# Which marriott for disney visit?



## krmlaw (Jul 25, 2012)

Its a short visit. Wed to Sun, first week in September. All 2 beds.

Choices are Cyress Harbor, Harbor Lake, Grand Vista, Royal Palms, and Sanbal Palms. 

Its just me and the DS (3). 

Will probably go to MK, DHS. Then hang at resort.


----------



## hcarman (Jul 25, 2012)

I would suggest one of the Palms resorts.  They are very close to the Maingate of Disney and are part of the Orlando World Resort.  Between the time shares and the World Resort grounds - you have a lot of choices for swimming pools to take a dip in when you come back from the parks.  One even has a slide   

We stayed at Sabal Palms in May and really like it.  It is a smaller resort built on a golf course.  It has a pool, a couple of hot tubs, tennis, a gym, and shuffle board.  But, they have a shuttle to the other Palms (Royal and Imperial), where there is a Marketplace and more ammenities (pools, hot tubs), and to the Marriott (though you can walk this).  Sabal is tucked toward the back of the property, but seems to be closest to the main hotel.  Only thing was we did occiasionally hear road noise from Interstate 4 - but wasn't an issue - especially with AC running.  

We really like the rooms - the master bathroom was huge!  You could have four people showering at one time - that is how big the shower set-up was...........
There was a screened patio off the living and master which is nice for bug protection (unless they are no see-ums, then I don't know).  The second bedroom and bathroom were adequate size - there was a single and a double in the bedroom and a tub in the second bathroom.  Kitchen was nice and had laundry facilities.  Ask for an end unit - they are the largest.  Ground level is nice for moving in - view should be about the same.

Anyway, sounds like a short trip like we often do (we live in S FL so can do weekends).  The other resorts you mention are off I-Drive - closer to Sea World and Universal - plus all the I-Drive attractions, so plenty in that area too.  The Palm Resorts are close to the Main Gate, and are pretty easy to get too - easy access to the Interstate (and airport).


----------



## TSPam (Jul 25, 2012)

HI,
We were at Harbour Lake in June and it was full of little children. It has a big splash pad area with buckets dumping and spraying things. It also has a pirate ship in the other pool with very small slides for little ones.
I would not pick Harbour Lake for just adults but for small children it is great.

We have stayed at sabal palms and it has nothing special for little kids but it does give access to the nice pool at the marriott World Centre.

Grande vista has the inside play structure if the weather is not good. The west side pool is zero entry and has water play features. It has fire pits and activities many days a week (in fall and winter--not sure about september)

I love Cypress harbour and it has nice playgrounds and good pools and a splash pool for kids.

The Palms are the closest so if you are in the parks most of the time but want a mid day break at the pool it is for sure the easiest to get to. I would pick Royal over Sabal for having elevators and more activities there. (You can walk to the World centre from Sabal but there is a shuttle from Royal)

Just to note: Vistana resort and Villages are on sale this week as getaways for a very low price. We have been at villages and found it like Marriott in quality but the front desk were not as helpful. It is just closer to the parks than G. Vista


----------



## youcanfly (Jul 25, 2012)

If the pool at world center is still under construction then you may want to reconsider the Palms. I was told it begins Aug 1st.  I am an owner at Cypress and I really love staying at my home resort. The pools are great and I prefer the style of lower bldgs spread out over a larger property and of course lots of activities if you have children. I also love Grande Vista and it has get activities at the resort as well. I have never felt that the drive from either of these was difficult getting to/from Disney.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 25, 2012)

what do you all think is best for a mom travelling solo with her 3 year old?


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jul 25, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> what do you all think is best for a mom travelling solo with her 3 year old?



With only a 3 year old I would say Harbor Lake because it has more for little kids than any of the other properties.


----------



## javabean (Jul 26, 2012)

1+ for Harbor Lake. We own at Grande Vista and love it but it is very big and could require more walking for little legs. Same could be true for any of the Palms. We visited Harbor Lake and we came away with the feeling that it was a bit more compact, not crowded, just a bit less spread out. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Detailor (Jul 26, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> what do you all think is best for a mom travelling solo with her 3 year old?



I'd say that either Sabal Palms (which would be my choice) or Royal Palms would fit the bill because of the proximity to Disney property - which translates to less time in the rental car to and from the Disney parks for your little one.  There's a small playground on the Sabal Palms property (I think there's one at Royal Palms, too) and the pool and other amenities that other posters have mentioned.  Royal Palms has a larger pool area than at Sabal Palms but then the resort is quite a bit bigger, too.  

When my daughter and I stayed at Sabal Palms a few years ago, I requested villa number 4121 - the upstairs unit at the end of (I guess) building 41 and that request was granted at check-in.  Because all of the upstairs villas are accessed by stairs, I'd suggest a downstairs villa and one that's away from the I-4 side of the resort (like villa 4111).  Here's a resort map for Sabal Palms. 

However, Cypress Harbour is our family favorite and we like Grande Vista, too.  Harbour Lake has the pirate themed water features but, in my opinion, the villa interiors aren't as nice as those at the other Orlando Marriotts.  It's a nice enough resort though.

Enjoy!

Dick Taylor


----------



## RachelR (Jul 27, 2012)

We had a very hard time deciding which Marriott would be right for our September trip.  We are doing a split stay, six days on Disney property and 1 week off site.  It seemed as if each Marriott had great things going for it!  It was a very hard decision.

Well, there are two boys, 4 and will be 7, at the time of the trip.  We showed them pictures and Harbour Lake, with the pirate pool, splash pad and mini golf, won hands down, even above the indoor playground.

We would have picked a bit differently perhaps, but happy kids, make for very happy adults!  We know about September storms and that for the most part they are usually short lived, but the added benefit, is that with a two bedroom and DVD players, we'll be just fine regardless.


----------



## Snorkey (Jul 27, 2012)

youcanfly said:


> If the pool at world center is still under construction then you may want to reconsider the Palms. I was told it begins Aug 1st.  I am an owner at Cypress and I really love staying at my home resort. The pools are great and I prefer the style of lower bldgs spread out over a larger property and of course lots of activities if you have children. I also love Grande Vista and it has get activities at the resort as well. I have never felt that the drive from either of these was difficult getting to/from Disney.



Does anyone know when will they be done with construction as the World Center?


----------



## youcanfly (Jul 27, 2012)

Snorkey said:


> Does anyone know when will they be done with construction as the World Center?



Sorry, I didn't ask. I spoke with Imperial just a few days ago and she did say it started Aug 1st.


----------



## amyhwang (Jul 30, 2012)

Snorkey said:


> Does anyone know when will they be done with construction as the World Center?



I think very late fall from what I heard.  Darn, since we're going to Sabal Palms in August (after Grande Vista, 2+ weeks total).

For a single parent with a 3 year old, I would definitely choose Harbor Lake.  I took my kids there alone a couple of times, and it was perfect.  I liked how it's a smaller resort, and I felt very safe there.  The pool and water play area is perfect for little kids.  They have some food available down at the bar, which we got a few times.  You can also have pizza delivered from Cypress Harbor across the street.

Yes it is a further drive to Disney than the Palms, but it is so super easy to get on the highway from Harbor Lake.  It's just two turns and you're there.  Easy even for me, and I am directionally challenged!!  I get lost easily.  My kids cracked up when we left Disney one night and I was driving the wrong way - going towards Kissimmee.  Oh well, we made it back safe and sound.


----------



## normab (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree that Sabal and Royal are great for location--our son was about 9 when we stayed at Sabal.  It was walking distance to the big pool at the hotel and he loved the big slide and the great activities.. We have since stayed at Royal twice and like the location.

But, since you have a little guy, I also recommend Harbor Lakes. Better pool/play for little ones!


----------



## Snorkey (Aug 1, 2012)

Just maybe....

Can you stay at 1 Marriott resort and do pool hopping?


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 2, 2012)

According to the Marriott website, the main pool at MOWC will be closed August 1 thru November 30.

There is another pool at the hotel (I actually prefer it to the main pool), but of course it may be crowded when the main pool is closed.

Of course, the timeshares all have their own pools.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 3, 2012)

Harbor Lakes is my #1 choice everything is on site for the little guy to enjoy.

His entry to the Disney theme parks will be free because of his age.

Enjoy the mouse.


----------

